# New to this site



## DexTerity (Nov 27, 2007)

Greetings

I am new to this forum and don't quite know where to start.

My partner and I have been together for 8 years and had our civil partnership in August. We have been TTC for 11 months using anonymous sperm donor from an Internet site. My partner had a miscarriage in May and when we resumed our journey the laws had changed. Another miscarriage occurred in October. It now seems that the Internet sperm "service" option is under scrutiny and may no longer be an option to us.

We are keen to use an anonymous donor.

Just wondering what other options are out there for us. What have other couples on this thread done?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated

Take care


----------



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

We decided to go through an assisted fertility clinic, they sourced the sperm for us, although there is a shortage so depending on whereabouts in the country you are, there may be a waiting list/none/ and the price has certainly gone up (considering these guys are donating for free). This, and the medicalised process of trying to conceive are the downsides to this route (I'm having IVF because of sperm shortages to increase my chances of conception). 

Others will no doubt contribute about their ways of sourcing sperm. There is very little actual 'anonymous' sperm available, since the law changes though, it is all ID release (when the child reaches 1. 

Good luck to you in your research. I have a link to a clinic that helps investigate miscarriage if you'd like that. I've not tried them but was recommended to investigage immune issues. There's also info on here about miscarriage which you might find helpful.


----------

